#ubuntu-cym 2011-02-07
<brobostigon> morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-02-08
<brobostigon> afternoonings everyone,
<p_masho> evening all.
<brobostigon> noswaith dda p_masho
<ianto> Evenin'
<brobostigon> noswaith dda ianto
<ianto> Ti'n iawn brobostigon?
<brobostigon> ianto: not too shabby, but could be better, tired and frustrated, and not sleeping properly, how abou you?
<ianto> brobostigon: Using workflowy.com to organise the next few days of my computing programming project (deadline Friday)
<ianto> I've also registered sgwrsio.co.uk lately for a project
<brobostigon> :)
<p_masho> fin hapus now catref.. a connection...
 * p_masho BT is a horrendous company to deal with as an IT developer caught between BT inbound "support?" and an MD ripping what is left of his hair out... anyway..
<arthurL> Noswaith dda ^_^
<ianto> arthurL: I am disappoint :(
<arthurL> ?
<ianto> arthurL: YOu weren't at Hacio'r Iaith
<brobostigon> noswaith dda arthurL :)
<p_masho> is there a meeting coming up in Aberystwyth?  or have I missed it ?
<arthurL> ianto: When was this?
<arthurL> Noswaith dda, brobostigon :)
<ianto> arthurL: 28/01/11
<ianto> p_masho: There was an event called Hacio'r Iaith at Aberystwyth, a few of us went to attend it http://hedyn.net/wici/Hacio'r_Iaith_-_Ionawr_2011#Pryd.3F
<arthurL> Oh yeah, exams that day :(
<ianto> p_masho: BT is a fun company at times, if you forget to pay the bill and they disconnect you, you can still use port 22 for SSH and a SOCKS proxy
<ianto> Ah, 29/1/11 even, not 28
<arthurL> Srs? I thought that if you're disconnected, the entire service was cut off :/
<ianto> Hacio'r Cyri doens't count ;)
<arthurL> Yeah, exams that day too :(
 * arthurL had a lot of them
<arthurL> and they unerringly sucked.
<ianto> arthurL: They don't fully disconnect you they just put up a paywall preventing you from browsing the net
<ianto> At least for a week or two
<arthurL> Ha, I'll remember this
<p_masho> ianto: sucks to neffodd... and If you get an engineer on site and there is a fault, he fixes it, if no fault its 170 for false callout (previous has no compensation clause)..
<ianto> arthurL: Just sat the Welsh exam for Aber today, went fairly well but the first question was solid, other than that I reckon I got between 70 to 80%
<arthurL> Cwl :)
<ianto> Any idea what your marks were for your merit?
<arthurL> ianto: They don't tell you :(
<ianto> They tell the college though
<arthurL> Then again I don't want to be told
<arthurL> WHAT.
<ianto> Like UCAS don't tell you your estimated grades but the Aber lecturers told me my grades
<ianto> arthurL: They send your results to the head of school in the college when they send you a letter to confirm/deny your merit/scholarship
<arthurL> I got the letter to confirm but I was never told about results
<arthurL> Ever.
<arthurL> Oh well, it's too far in the past to care
<ianto> I might nag the college to find out :)
<ianto> When they get them
<ianto> PRobably won't bother telling me but it's worth a try
<arthurL> I just assumed that they would actually send me the results but that never happened
<arthurL> I suppose I didn't care much when I got the merit award
<arthurL> Also, monitor setup as of today: http://lomax.ath.cx/temp/awwwwyeah.jpg
<arthurL> Left = 20", right = 24"
<ianto> Odd way of setting up the left monitor
<ianto> Very cool though
 * p_masho wicked ianto.. that page translated yn daa into cymraeg..
<arthurL> It's for reading code and stuffs
<arthurL> Awesome thing is that I can rotate it freely
<arthurL> The only bad thing is that the big one has a stuck pixel right in the middle
<arthurL> If it was in the corner I wouldn't care that much
<Guest30821> ianto: your coming to aber?
<ianto> Guest30821: It's likely, I only need 220 for straight Welsh or 260 for Welsh & InterPol
<Guest30821> cool :)
<ianto> Considering I need a B in Welsh to be accepted and I'm doing Welsh Bacc which is worth an A at A level, 220 is in the bag already, with Computing at grade B/C-ish, 260 is well easy
<Mr__T> meepmeep
<ianto> Roadrunner?
<Mr__T> no, just me
<Mr__T> happy birthday for the other day
<Mr__T> a year flies
 * brobostigon plays the happy birthday song.
<Guest30821> Mr__T: ianto was in aber same weekend as you
<Mr__T> aye, I suck
<Guest30821> you suck?
<Mr__T> I slept in pretty late cos of the cold and forgot about hacio'r iaith
<Mr__T> well, it wasn't the cold, it was the fact it was sunday too
<Guest30821> awww
<Guest30821> it was a saturday Mr__T
<Mr__T> I went out saturday night and had an uber late one, also aber is closed on sundays
<Mr__T> hmm, good point
<Mr__T> ahh sunday I had an uber lie in til 6pm
<ianto> Mr__T: Thanks for the birthday wishes
<Mr__T> saturday I got up about 11
<ianto> Jeez, 6pm?
<Guest30821> Mr__T: lazy :P
<Mr__T> aye, cos of the gigging/after festivities
<Mr__T> well, gig attending
<Mr__T> I saw merlyn there
<Guest30821> how come you know merlyn lol
<Mr__T> mae pawb yn nabod pawb yn aber :D
 * Guest30821 reckons Mr__T is secretly Merlyn in disguise 
<Mr__T> hehe
<Mr__T> I knew /of/ merlyn
<Mr__T> and seen him on facebook
<Mr__T> so knew him when I met him
<Mr__T> there aren't too many merlyn's...
<Kaia> true
<Kaia> his real name is nathan thats why
<Mr__T> aye
<ianto> Oops
<ianto> There's one in Tonmawr
<Kaia> ianto: fail :P
<beanfreak> hello
<Mr__T> sunday night was effing cold
<Mr__T> I left on the monday
<Kaia> hello beanfreak
<beanfreak> hello Kaia  :)
<Kaia> Mr__T: Aye it was a bit cold sunday, i had loads of blankets so i was fine :)
<beanfreak> Kaia: hows aber?
<Kaia> aber is fine, nice and cold as usual
<beanfreak> noice
<ianto> I haven't been cold since working in Scunthorpe with like 6 inches of packed ice all over hte floor
<brobostigon> noswaith dda Kaia :)
<Kaia> noswaith dda brobostigon
<brobostigon> noswaith dda Ambrina :)
<Kaia> Ambrina: :D hows you?
<Ambrina> brobostigon: Evening :)
<Ambrina> Kaia: im fine and yourself
<Kaia> alright, got to have bloods taken in the morning :(
<Ambrina> ouchies
<Mr__T> brb
 * brobostigon has an interrogation with the jobcentre inthe morning,
<ianto> Kaia: I'll come over and watch Ultimate Force with you to make up for lost blood
<Kaia> They already tried this morning, they used me as a pin cushion >.<
<brobostigon> :(
<Kaia> ianto: I'm watching Supernatural tonight :D Magz rented it from the union woop!
<Kaia> croeso Mr__T
<Mr___T> rawr
 * brobostigon has rawr privilages,he is a leo.
 * ianto praises golyg :)
 * Ambrina praises ianto 
<Mr___T> Kaia, I got a kickass book
<Kaia> Mr___T: oh aye?
<Mr___T> www.amazon.co.uk/Aberystwyth-Through-Time-William-Troughton/dp/1848687478/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1297192411&sr=8-1
<Kaia> Ahh yeah, Nice pictures of the prom iirc
<Mr___T> aye
<Kaia> you mentioned it when we were talking before
<Mr___T> lots of good pics
<Kaia> have you finished it?
<Mr___T> aye it's a pretty short read, like 2 pictures and a paragraph on each page
<Mr___T> I finished patagonia too
<ianto> The film? :S
<ianto> I thought it wasn't out yet
<Mr___T> no, buch
<Mr___T> a
<Mr___T> they both have matthew rhys in common though
<Kaia> Oh i saw him :)
<Kaia> I could have got a signed copy of Patagonia
<Mr___T> aye I saw some pics on flickr
<Kaia> What pics?
<Mr___T> of matthew rhys in aber signing books
<Kaia> oh dear
<Kaia> I was in the background lol
<Mr___T> haha
 * Mr___T checks
 * Kaia goes to find pictures before Mr___T does
<Mr___T> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12558382@N04/5201696093/
<Mr___T> no Kaia
<Kaia> ummm yep there is a Kaia in that photo
<Mr___T> oh in green1
<Mr___T> !
<Kaia> haha
<Mr___T> I thought you mean facing the camera grinning or something
<Kaia> damn
<Kaia> I think they caught me once or twice in there, I accidently walked in
<Mr___T> it's a pretty good book, but again, short
<Mr___T> it's more about the pictos
 * Ambrina has completed fable III
<Kaia> I recognised myself from the bandana lol
<Mr___T> I recorded the documentary about it 4-5 years ago on bbc
<Mr___T> with my tv card lol
<Mr___T> it's awesome cos it has the old patagonian welshmen speaking welsh
<Mr___T> in their funny spanish accent
<Mr___T> and names like enrique jones
<Kaia> lol
 * Kaia would like to visit Patagonia one day
<Kaia> sounds like an interesting place
<Mr___T> me too
<Mr___T> http://wikitravel.org/en/patagonia good site
<brobostigon> nos da, everyone. sleep well.
<Kaia> cysg da brob
<Mr___T> nos da
<Kaia> oh ffs a justin bieber film advert on spotify >.<
<Mr___T> :/
<Mr___T> they really are trying to make people go pro now
<brobostigon> nos da Kaia an Mr___T
<Kaia> yep they are trying
<arthurL> Anyone familiar with the process of fixing stuck pixels? >_<
<Mr__T> try massaging it
<ianto> arthurL: http://www.wikihow.com/Fix-a-Stuck-Pixel-on-an-LCD-Monitor
<Mr__T> worked for a friend
<arthurL> I'll give all suggestions a try. I'm kind of desperate to get rid of it :P
<arthurL> I think I'll try running JScreenFix on it overnight and see if that does anything :/
<Kaia> arthurL: is this the free monitor you are giving away lol
<ianto> Anyone here understands how to develop a program in C with gettext support?
#ubuntu-cym 2011-02-09
<arthurL> Kaia: Nope, it's a brand new one -_-
<arthurL> JScreenFix overnight was a no-go
<brobostigon> afternoonings everyone.
<brobostigon> afternoonnings ianto and Luinar
<brobostigon> :)
<ianto> Hi you two
<Luinar> Hey. :-)
<Luinar> Thought I'd drop by and check out the Welsh chan.
<ianto> brobostigon: Did you see the comment in the politics chan?
<ianto> Luinar: Ah cool, you from Wales too?
<brobostigon> ianto: i am just reading it,
<Luinar> Yeah... well, not originally. Moved here 5 years ago when I went to uni and just never left!
<ianto> Ah brilliant, what uni was it?
<Luinar> Aberystwyth
<ianto> Heh, we have a lot of people in here at Aberystwyth or have/are studied/studying there
<Luinar> Oh, cool. :)
<Luinar> I'm actually back doing a Masters now.
<ianto> Oh cool, in CompSci?
<Luinar> Nope, in History of all things. I just like tinkering around with computers in my spare time.
<ianto> I've just finished a Welsh exam paper for the Aberystwyth scholarships and I'm doing the CompSci one tomorrow
<ianto> Hopefully I'll get a merit or scholarship then I'll eventually be one of the Ubuntu Aberystwyth alumni ;)
<Luinar> Ah... pob lwc!
<Luinar> I got in on a merit scholarship for my undergrad.
<Luinar> They're well worth taking the exams for!
<ianto> Yeah, all of my mates who've done it in the past have gotten the merit award so hopefully I will too. I feel rather confident about the Welsh exam that I've done, thinking that I had about 75%
<ianto> Not sure what the grade target is for merits
<Luinar> Hmm, I'm not sure how they grade the scholarship exams either. They never told me what score I got, only that I received a merit.
<Kaia> Hello :D
 * Kaia pats arthurL
<brobostigon> afternoonings Kaia :)
<Kaia> Luinar: hello :D I'm an Aber student also :)
<Luinar> Hey. :)
<Kaia> I know a history masters student :O you might know him
<Luinar> What do you study?
<Luinar> Oh? What's their name?
<Kaia> Computer Science
<Kaia> Luinar: Kris Lovell, do you know him?
<Luinar> Hmm, doesn't ring a bell I'm afraid... I am terrible with names though!
<Kaia> haha
<Kaia> i'll PM you a picture
<Kaia> nice middle name Luinar
<Luinar> :D thanks
<Kaia> were your parents pink floyd fans by any chance?
<Kaia> do you recognise him?
<Luinar> I do now, yes! We haven't spoken much through. Is he doing PhD?
<Luinar> My mum had been listening to a lot of Pink Floyd when I was born. She though I'd grow up to hate it, but I think it's awesome.
<Luinar> *thought
<Kaia> I'm not sure, he's my signpost mentor
<Kaia> awwww
<Kaia> I found you on facebook, we have 1 mutual friend, Sue McAusland
<Kaia> shwmae Mr__T
<Mr__T> hola
<Luinar> Heh, small world eh, Kaia?
<Kaia> yep, Mr__T is an aber grad
<Mr__T> ^__^
<Kaia> ^show off :P
<Mr__T> weird
<Kaia> whut?
<Kaia> who is weird?
<Mr__T> <Mr__T> ^__^
<Mr__T> -uc_tumbleweed- Error: "__^" is not a valid command.
<Mr__T> I guess there's a bot activated by commands starting with ^
<brobostigon> !8ball is ianto a god?
<uc_tumbleweed> brobostigon: It is possible.
<brobostigon> :)
<Kaia> !8ball is Luinar scared of us?
<uc_tumbleweed> Kaia: No clue.
<Kaia> lol
<Kaia> 16:02 <lubotu3> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-irc.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<Kaia> lol
<brobostigon> !8ball is Kaia our welsh queen?
<uc_tumbleweed> brobostigon: Of course.
<brobostigon> shwmae Tm_T
<Tm_T> shwmae
<Kaia> shwmae!
<Narcissus> shw'mae buttes
<ianto> Smae
<Narcissus> ianto: IP address of ubuntu-cym.org is changing
<ianto> Narcissus: Ah cool ok thanks for letting us know
<ianto> Narcissus: Any idea what to yet?
<Narcissus> 178.79.152.244
<Narcissus> it'll switch over on the 18th Feb
<ianto> Going to that IP in my browser loads up the homepage anyway..
<Narcissus> because that's the first entry in httpd.conf
<Narcissus> I've already migrated your site to the new server
<Narcissus> you just need to change the A record of ubuntu-cym.org to 178.79.152.244 before the 17th
<Narcissus> and then receive a PM from me with your new password for the new server
<ianto> Gonna have to go through the whole Ubuntu-eu process again... 8-)
<dariusH> Ola
<dariusH> anyone about?
<ianto> Na
<dariusH> Bad answer
<ianto> dariusH: Fancy doing me a favour? ;)
<dariusH> depends what it is :P
<ianto> dariusH: Write in pseudocode an algorithm that finds all the prime numbers from 1 - 1000 ;)
<dariusH> why?
<ianto> dariusH: Aber exam tomorrow, I dunno the maths behind it
<dariusH> well a prime is a number that can only be divided by 1 and itself
<dariusH> so you'd create a for loop to go through each number
<dariusH> then in that loop try dividing that number by different numbers if it passes that it's a prime
<dariusH> to pastebin
<Mr__T> Mae Llewellyn y llyfrgellydd o Lanelli wedi llyfu llawer o lyfaint
<Mr__T> llewellyn the librarian from llanelli licked a lot of toads
<dariusH> how do you do a for loop in pseudocode :S
<ianto> i dunno, whenever I try to pseudocode it comes out looking like a C program without the preprocessor #include
<dariusH> http://pastebin.com/LNESrgcq
<dariusH> something along those lines
<dariusH> bizarre pseudocode yes, but oh well
<dariusH> that's the general just of it
<dariusH> gist*
<dariusH> could even switch //is prime to add the number to a stack for extra points
<dariusH> but that's overkill for this exam really
<ianto> http://pastebin.com/CxQdy9SE = what I have
<ianto> Oops, line 13 should be 		if currentCount divided by currentPrimes has no remainder
<dariusH> i don't remember this question being in my exam
<dariusH> what papers this off?
<dariusH> oh it was
<dariusH> lol
<dariusH> ianto: what VPS are you using? and how much is it?
<ianto> dariusH: fsckvps.com at $8.50/mo
<ianto> (15% discount)
<dariusH> how the discount?
<ianto> Because I asked for it
<dariusH> all i want it a git server for backup at the moment
<dariusH> i literally have no available money to spend :(
<ianto> Well can't you use some git hosting company?
<ianto> Some offer private ones
<dariusH> because i'd rather have a VPS
<ianto> Check out here http://www.fsckvps.com/hosting/
<ianto> I can get you 15% discount if you want it
<ianto> Be warned they take their tiem with cancellation
<ianto> So if you need to cancel do it about 5 days before your billing ends
<ianto> *billing period
<dariusH> suppose that is only £5 a month
<ianto> They may take like 24 hours to setup as well though depending on if anyone's working or not
<dariusH> says on the homepage 2 hours
<dariusH> might do that
<dariusH> atleast for a month to test
<dariusH> i'd prefer a UK based one (say in sovereign house) but they're hugely expensive compared to america
<arthurL> dariusH: Here's some C for the prime thing: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Y2m4K5qg
<arthurL> In case you haven't cracked it yet
<arthurL> Good grief, just realised how horrid the comments are...
<arthurL> I did write this about 3 years ago...
<dariusH> reckon IS would let me host a server? :P
<arthurL> I don't see why not
<dariusH> although that negates hte point of having it
<arthurL> so long as it isn't a torrent slave or somesuch
<dariusH> i wanted to back up outside the aber network
<dariusH> well mainly off central (far too unpredictable)
<arthurL> Even when central is out of commission the webernets still work fine
<dariusH> other problems being only 1 ethernet port and no wifi in pjm, i'd have to passthrough, and i'd have to relocate in summer, and i'm not paying the electricity bill for that :P
<arthurL> Spare wireless router?
<dariusH> nope, not one that works and doesn't make a horrible high pitched noise anyway
<arthurL> heh
<dariusH> plus even that's at home at hte moment, my parents can't hear the noise and claim it's not there :(
<arthurL> Wait, that C code was for Chris
<arthurL> HURRRR
<arthurL> Anywho, I'd run the server at home like I'm doing
<arthurL> Also, I've learnt today that this stuck pixel isn't a stuck pixel. It's two dead sub-pixels :c
<arthurL> o/ ianto
<ianto> \o arthurL
<arthurL> And because only one pixel is affected, they will refuse to replace it :(
<arthurL> Oh, cruel fate!
<dariusH> damage another
<dariusH> and don't go to dell india :P
<dariusH> neath's internet connection is horrible
<dariusH> and virgin doesn't provide static IP's i don't think
<arthurL> Mine never changes for some reason
<ianto> Mine does with BT
<arthurL> Ewwww BeeeTeeee!
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well everyone,
#ubuntu-cym 2011-02-11
<ianto> Anyone wanna play a game of ##wolfgame ?
<ianto> Kaia: Ping - You might enjoy
<ianto> markjones: You there at all? :)
<brobostigon> noswaith dda everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-02-12
<brobostigon> nos da, everyone, sleep well.
<brobostigon> morning everyone.
 * brobostigon just got slagged off, by his ex's new partner. and is very unhappy.
<nullox> praise be to the flying teapot ... there does exist a God because I AM THE LORD !!! and the teapot has ... (wait for it) .... (wait for it!) .... "revealed" .... I said "REVEALED" itself to me ! .. NO SUGAR!
<brobostigon> bollocks
<nullox> yes, religion is bullshit but tea pots are not
<nullox> there exists a teapot in space, you'll never see it, just know that it exists ... take my word for it
#ubuntu-cym 2011-02-13
<brobostigon> morning everyone.
<markjones> ianto, pm
#ubuntu-cym 2012-02-06
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-02-08
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-02-09
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-02-10
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<Guest68462> afternoon brob
<brobostigon> helo chris.
<brobostigon> helo lauren :)
<brobostigon> sorry.
<Guest68462> haha
<Guest68462> i'm insulted!
<brobostigon> :'(
<brobostigon> sowwie
<Guest68462> dim prob lol
<Guest68462> I have an Ambie today :D
<brobostigon> ambie ?
<brobostigon> also, do you want to give yourself a meaningful nick,?
<Guest68462> cgriff_'s missus
<Guest68462> why? i'm incognito atm
<brobostigon> ah.
<Guest68462> I'm sitting in with all the programming first years lol
<brobostigon> ok.
<cgriff_> Guest68462: Still with the first years? :o
<cgriff> I'm quite freaked out...
<cgriff> http://i.imgur.com/Pyxd8.png
<cgriff> Notice the titlebar
<Guest68462> cgriff: nope ;)
#ubuntu-cym 2012-02-11
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-02-12
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2015-02-05
<markie-_> popey: fuck you
<markie-_> it was a genuine question
